# (H)Erfahrener 25-er Content Raid sucht 10-er/Gildengrp.



## Infinitas-Gilde (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zur Verstärkung unseres Spielerpools suchen wir einen 10-er Raid oder eine Gildengruppe um auch die letzten drei Aufgaben in MoP erfolgreich zu bewältigen. Unser aktueller Stand ist 11/14 Hero und Rußschmied ist bereits unter 30 Prozent gefallen.

Es handelt sich nicht um ein neues Gildenprojekt, unser Raid besteht seit Januar 2006 und hat in über 8 Jahren alle Bosse auf Hero gelegt. Da wir in der Vergangenheit bereits zwei mal einen 10-er Raid problemlos integriert haben, richtet sich unser Spielergesuch primär an entsprechende Gruppen oder Raids. Gerne können sich aber auch einzelne Spieler bei uns melden.

Was wir Euch bieten:

- Ein motivierter Raid der seit über 8 Jahren ohne Pausen und Unterbrechungen aktiv raidet und sämtliche Bosse auf Hero gelegt hat

- Eine erfahrene Raidleitung die vom ersten Raid in MC aktiv ist

- Drei Raidtage unter der Woche von 20 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr

- Faires Dkp-System

- Regelmäßige Raids mit der Möglichkeit 2-3 Tage pro Woche im Hero-Bereich zu raiden

- Eine Gilde die auch außerhalb der Raids aktiv ist (5-er Gruppen im Pvp, Erfolgsjäger usw)

- Einen Classic-Server der weder übermäßig voll noch gähnend leer ist

- Freundliches Gildenklima mit einer Altersstruktur von 18-50 Jahren

- Reparaturen und Buff-Food werden von der Gildenbank übernommen

- TS 3 und Homepage sind natürlich vorhanden

Was wir von Euch erwarten:

- Zuverlässigkeit, zumindest 2 von 3 Raidtagen sollten möglich sein

- Normalmode sollte gecleart sein und erste Erfahrungen im Hero-Bereich wären von Vorteil

Sollten wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, bitten wir um eine erste Kontaktaufnahme unter: grischbt@yahoo.de

Gruß
Grisch


----------

